# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  C0/\/GR/-\T$ C/-\ /\/ D I_ E on her 300 posts

## Osama_Gill

hey congrats  candle on her 300 post

----------


## KOHINOOR

My Dear Guideline Ko Read Kero  :Smile: 

http://www.desitwist.com/viewtopic.p...396&no=1#33396

neways Congrats Candle  :Smile: 

Keep Posting :up;

----------


## Sonhal

congs keep it up

----------


## glimmering_candle

thx ppl!

----------


## mytonse

Keep Posting Zaara..Awesome 300 posts..U r view is always appreciated..kepp the candle burning ..light will come to u !!

----------


## unexpected



----------


## sneha



----------


## Hina87

As said by Jamil...plz read the forum rules...

Congratulate only on:

100
500
1000
and so on...

Anyways...Congrats Glimmer  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Congratulations Keep it UP

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

Congratsss..s

----------


## RAHEN

:applaud; Congratulations dear candle sis :applaud; 
Best Regards :up;  :hug1:  :givefl; 
Allah Bless u  :Smile:

----------


## nazims

:givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl;  :givefl; 

Congratulation dear

keep posting

----------


## Kainaat

congrats dear  :Smile: 

but I have to close this thread, as members say we only open thread when members post 100, 500, 1000, 2000.....

 :Smile:

----------

